# Dark spots in potato?



## chestertime

I've been noticing dark spots in my potatoes. They don't seem to be related to a eye specifically. Sometimes they are long and narrow and run maybe a centimeter deep. They look to me like signs of decay. Is the potato rotting? if I should just cut these parts away, does anyone have advice on how to reliably bake a potato without these spots? I typically don't see them until I cut into the potato and I don't have the opportunity to cut them if I'm baking them.


----------



## Alix

Are these home grown potatoes or store bought?Do you think you could post a picture?


----------



## Arky

Yes, they are spots that are rotting, but you can simply cut them out. (That's one of the two reasons for the little scoop slicer at the tip of the potato peeler.) It's not big deal, just the natural aging process of potatos. If you want a baked potato without spots, get potatos that are fresher.

One way to avoid this is to NOT buy potatos packaged in a bag larger than 5 pounds. Any larger and you may not use them up fast enough to keep them from going bad.


----------



## msmofet

when i bake a potato i scrub it, then i cut it in half long ways, so i have 2 long potato halves. i hold the potato up to a bright light and it is the same effect as when eggs are candled, i can see through the flesh and i can notice any dark spots if any. then i bake them in a 450 oven till soft inside. the cut side gets nice and brown, puffs up and becomes nice and crispy like a potato chip. i have also noticed that after peeling, cutting up, and checking for dark spots and not finding any that after the potatoes are boiled dark spots appear. now that i find strange.


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> when i bake a potato i scrub it, then i cut it in half long ways, so i have 2 long potato halves. i hold the potato up to a bright light and it is the same effect as when eggs are candled, i can see through the flesh and i can notice any dark spots if any. then i bake them in a 450 oven till soft inside. the cut side gets nice and brown, puffs up and becomes nice and crispy like a potato chip. i have also noticed that after peeling, cutting up, and checking for dark spots and not finding any that after the potatoes are boiled dark spots appear. now that i find strange.


 

That is part of the potato that is not in the water and it oxidizes(turns black). Exposure to air.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

chestertime said:


> I've been noticing dark spots in my potatoes. They don't seem to be related to a eye specifically. Sometimes they are long and narrow and run maybe a centimeter deep. They look to me like signs of decay. Is the potato rotting? if I should just cut these parts away, does anyone have advice on how to reliably bake a potato without these spots? I typically don't see them until I cut into the potato and I don't have the opportunity to cut them if I'm baking them.


 

Put down the potato and leave the house immediately!!! I have a call in to my people at Area 51. They will come by and confiscate the potato and any stray donuts you have laying around. Just lay face down on the lawn until they get there.


----------



## Thaicooking

Potatoes might have dark spots if you keep them for a long time. I usually cut them out.


----------



## advoca

I think the dark spots are caused by bruising, possilby by the mechanical digger when harvesting. I suggest you try and change your supplier. 

And I would definely cut them out. They taste horrid.


----------

